# la colazione



## mirla

Boungiorno!
Cerco di capire perché la colazione si fa la mattina. Comme dice il diccionario in origine era la cena...
Grazie mille


----------



## Meruzio

A noi Mirla,
tu fai un riferimento al significato etimologico della parola colazione, alle sue origini,  poi chiedi qual'è l'uso della parola  che viene fatto nella lingua moderna...
Nell'uso moderno colazione sta ad indicare il primo pasto della giornata, il pasto del mattino, si dice meglio:  _prima colazione,_ per distinguerla dalla _seconda colazione_ o pranzo, che è il pasto del mezzogiorno.


----------



## mirla

Io tentavo di farmi un idea come una parola che all'inizio significava "cena", in altre parole il pasto da sera, cambiò così que ora vuole dire il pasto del mattino...
(scusi, non parlo bene l'italiano)


----------



## Meruzio

I significati delle parole seguono i costumi, le abitudini delle persone, dei popoli, in quella maniera la lingua si intreccia con il tempo e a volte capita che si modifichi il senso di qualcosa...


----------



## Fra11

Anche pranzo lo si usa talvolta con uno slittamento di significato: dal pasto di mezzogiorno al pasto della sera:

Treccani, Pranzo:
 "Il pasto di mezzogiorno (in passato era generalm. il pasto principale della giornata), in contrapp. a cena, il pasto della sera. [...] Nell’uso ufficiale ed elevato si preferisce, peraltro, chiamare colazione, termine di tradizione letter., il pasto del mezzogiorno, riservando pranzo al pasto della sera."

Ma ricostruire la storia di questi slittamenti di significato la vedo cosa ardua. Non appare del tutto certa neppure l'etimologia della parola colazione.


----------



## mirla

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## oirelav

e' comunque abbastanza diffuso l'uso del termine "colazione" per indicare il pasto di mezzogiorno.  Ad esempio si dice (anche in cointesti formali) "colazione di lavoro" per indicare un incontro di affari che si tiene durante un pranzo.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Generalmente, anche questo assestamento lessicale riguardo i pasti della giornata lo si deve ad una convenzione degli ultimi anni, diffusa al popolo tramite tv e altri media. Però, generalmente sino a poco tempo fa le cose stavano diversamente. Basta vedere il film L'appartamento, con il doppiaggio italiano, dove in una sequenza all'interno di un ristorante, di sera, il cameriere chiede se i signori vogliono "pranzare".


----------



## ange bange cotoroange

Buonasera,
sto traducendo un brano di Salgari e mi stavo domandando qual è la traduzione giusta della parola "colazione". Il contesto non dà molte delucidazioni ("Ed io domani vi pagherò la colazione!"). So che "colazione" si può usare con vari significati, dalla prima colazione al pranzo, quindi vorrei chiedervi se magari, ai tempi di Salgari (il racconto è del 1909), "colazione" era il pasto principale del giorno (il pranzo) piuttosto che la prima colazione mattutina. Spero di essere più sintetica la prossima volta.
Grazie mille!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, ange.

Domanda interessante, ma senza un po' di elementi situazionali non è facile rispondere. 

GS

PS Ah, benvenuto al Forum!


----------



## ange bange cotoroange

La frase esatta: "Ed io domani offrirò a te e a tuo fratello un'altra colazione." Poi non ci sono altri riferimenti. 
Il contesto è l'assedio di Boston, in cui tutta la città soffriva la fame e i soldati si mangiavano il brodo delle candele di sego. Certamente in una tale situazione un pasto è già tanto - ma qual è?
 Inizialmente avevo tradotto con "prima colazione", poi mi è venuto il dubbio... Avete qualche idea?
Grazie di aver risposto così velocemente!


----------



## VogaVenessian

Ciao Ange,
se nell'assedio di Boston erano ridotti così male ...penso che il personaggio di Salgari non avesse alcuna intenzione di specificare se PRIMA colazione o PRANZO di mezzogiorno o CENA alla sera. Ritengo che tu lo possa tradurre come PRANZO; anche perchè mi suona strano invitare qualcuno alla PRIMA COLAZIONE. Buon lavoro!


----------



## ange bange cotoroange

Grazie mille, anch'io alla fine avevo ripiegato su qualcosa di meno marcato temporalmente come "pasto". 
Non avrei mai sperato in risposte così veloci e precise!
Grazie di nuovo e buon lavoro!


----------



## sally8001

Prima colazione: mattina
Colazione: pranzo
cena: cena

In italiano corretto si dice così


----------



## infinite sadness

sally8001 said:


> Prima colazione: mattina
> Colazione: pranzo
> cena: cena
> 
> In italiano corretto si dice così



In italiano del nord si dice così, è vero; ma in italiano del sud si dice solo colazione, pranzo e cena.


----------



## sally8001

infinite sadness said:


> In italiano del nord si dice così, è vero; ma in italiano del sud si dice solo colazione, pranzo e cena.




Intendevo dire italiano "formale"... anche a Roma si dice a pranzo...


----------



## infinite sadness

Comunque anche io opterei per il pranzo, in quanto Emilio Salgari era uno scrittore del Nord-Italia.


----------



## pizzi

sally8001 said:


> Prima colazione: mattina
> Colazione: pranzo
> cena: cena
> 
> In italiano corretto si dice così



Ciao, sally, benvenuta!

Sarà per chi dice colazione al posto di pranzo, ma a me sembra un uso assolutamente snob, di persone che vogliono in qualche modo fare le raffinate.

Per me l'unico sostituto accettabile di pranzo è desinare  e mi garba assai!

piz


----------

